# "Bystander Reports Patient is Tripping Balls"



## grapp (Jan 21, 2017)

I was working a clinical as part of my EMT class, back around October.. During this time, the laptops wern't quite functioning the way they were supposed too, so dispatch has to relay a lot of the information over the radio. As per local protocol, dispatch had to read off the whole report of the 911 call including updates when computer updates weren't available. 

Well, that day the computer was running fine... The tones went off and it appeared we were getting dispatched to an overdose of an unknown drug initially. We hopped in the rig, booted up the laptop from sleep mode and some computer updates had come in slightly quicker than usual. Started the engine, and opened the gate. Well, the paramedic I was with was a jokester, to say the least. 

He requested that dispatch read off the report, as our laptop had been out of service. What I didn't see, that the paramedic did see was the dispatch report. The dispatcher reads off the report, 28 yr m, possible OD, witnesses report in the background the subject is quote: "Tripping Balls", and I'm not sure why, but I busted out laughing and so did the medic. I then noticed the computer was functioning properly, I said why did you radio and request a report?

He said: "I just wanted to hear the dispatcher say tripping balls over the radio." 

Aha, I thought it was a funny story. Anyone else have any similiar ones?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## grapp (Jan 21, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3428


No? Not funny? Or, no nothing similar?


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 29, 2017)

Funny


----------

